# Caneca



## Mafesoga

Hola a todos,

Esta vez necesito traducir la palabra "Caneca" entendida como un envase de latón para empacar (o transportar) petróleo o sus derivados.

Les agradezco su colaboración.

Mafe


----------



## Carfer

O único termo que conheço é _'lata de petróleo'_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Nunca vi "caneca" ser usada con ese sentido ni mucho menos un envase de latón para petroleo. En Brasil al menos usamos "barris de aço" aunque esa no es una forma usual de transporte de crudo y derivados. Para eso se usan buques y camiones tanque.


----------



## entredos2012

Para ese uso, en español diríamos "bidón"


----------



## Mafesoga

Pero no es propiamente un bidón, es más, el bidón puede ser de plástico y en general es pequeño.
Este recipiente es más grande... voy a buscar una foto que pueda ilustrar esta duda.


----------



## Ferques

Olá, Mafesoga, como vai?

A palavra que geralmente usamos no Brasil é "barril", e ela corresponde a uma unidade oficial de aproximadamente 159 litros (valor visto na Wikipedia).
Para uma lata grande, também costumamos usar a palavra "tonel", talvez ela sirva. Você está fazendo uma tradução técnica? 


Abraço!


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Paso aquí una fotos de *caneca o caneco*, ver enlace: http://www.agatecind.com.br/index2.php?programa=bracos.php
Parece una jarra...

Saludos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Esa "caneca" no es para transporte de crudo y derivados, es un elemento accesorio para hacer la carga. No conozco su nombre en español.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não estou certo do que você afirma, vf2000, pois tanto eu quanto outros entendemos que seria uma tradução do português para o espanhol, até por causa do post #5, mas reconheço que a pergunta não está clara.
De qualquer forma, a foto no site da empresa CRA (que não é o Conselho de Arquitetura) que você indicou, mostra uma peça idêntica à mostrada no site da Araceli, e essa peça não é para guardar petróleo ou derivados, é um acessório de um sistema de carga de combustível. Não sei se é isso que a/o Mafesoga está buscando.


----------



## entredos2012

Mafesoga said:


> Pero no es propiamente un bidón, es más, el bidón puede ser de plástico y en general es pequeño.
> Este recipiente es más grande... voy a buscar una foto que pueda ilustrar esta duda.


bueno, el bidón también puede ser grande, pero si hablamos de petróleo, utilizaríamos "barril"


----------



## zema

Calculo que éstas deben ser las _canecas_ a las que se refiere Mafesoga: http://dfrplasticos.blogspot.com.ar/2011/08/canecas.html (ver canecas metálicas).
Debe ser una forma que utilizan en Colombia; en Argentina es común decir _tambores _o tanques.


----------



## Mafesoga

Ferques said:


> Olá, Mafesoga, como vai?
> 
> A palavra que geralmente usamos no Brasil é "barril", e ela corresponde a uma unidade oficial de aproximadamente 159 litros (valor visto na Wikipedia).
> Para uma lata grande, também costumamos usar a palavra "tonel", talvez ela sirva. Você está fazendo uma tradução técnica?
> 
> 
> Abraço!



Ferques, muito obrigada! Estou sim, e tem umas palavras que estão me dando muito trabalho! Se vc acha que pode me ajudar com o tema do petróleo eu ficaria muiiito grata!
Abraço!


----------



## Mafesoga

Queridos,
As "canecas" das que estou falando seriam tipo estas aqui, na Colômbia chamamos-as de "canecas" mesmo que em outros países tenham outro nome.
Acho que neste caso seria Barril mesmo, né?
Obrigadona a todos pela ajuda.

Mafe


----------



## vf2000

Olá, Mafesoga. Que bom que você apareceu para esclarecer. Sequer sabíamos se a tradução esta PT-ES ou ES-PT. Ainda não consigo saber em que situação você quer a tradução, mas TONEL, como sugeriu Ferques, é uma boa opção também. 
Espero ter ajudado,
AXÉ.


----------



## carlosghost

vf2000 said:


> Olá, Mafesoga. Que bom que você apareceu para esclarecer. Sequer sabíamos se a tradução esta PT-ES ou ES-PT. Ainda não consigo saber em que situação você quer a tradução, mas TONEL, como sugeriu Ferques, é uma boa opção também.
> Espero ter ajudado,
> AXÉ.



Pergunta no dicionario on line "Priberam" ponha 
*
-Acordo Ortográfico: depois 
-Escolha se quer definição do Brasil ou de Portugal

Quando eu fui ao Brasil a estudar, nos repartiram canecas de plástico, para tomar agua depois das comidas
Aqui o exemplo *http://www.google.com.pe/imgres?img...cmUoaSL6G8sASdmIGQDg&ved=0CE0Q9QEwBg&dur=1721


----------

